Ask HN: How Does SpaceX (Or Nasa) Deal with Van Allen Belts? - kouh
======
tech_dreamer
Wont claim following link addresses all aspects. Please have a look.
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/jillianscudder/2017/06/16/astro...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/jillianscudder/2017/06/16/astroquizzical-
van-allen-belts-barrier-spaceflight/#25ef09076f8d)

~~~
kouh
Thanks, I can hardly get my head around the fact that Apollo 11 received just
0.38 rads passing through an inner belt that can easily reach 100 MeV. For
whatever this paper is worth [0], unpredictable solar activity is a major
driver on coming out dead or alive as an astronaut. So manned missions are
left mostly to luck?? Any details on the optimal path followed by
Apollo/Falcon spaceflights or scenario analysis on solar activity impact on
manned missions would be greatly appreciated

[0] Radiation Analysis for Moon and Mars Missions -
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1805.01643.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1805.01643.pdf)

~~~
epiphanitus
This is how Apollo did it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNiscigIgBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNiscigIgBc)

They followed a flight path closer to the North Pole, which substantially
decreased the radiation's intensity and the duration of the astronaut's
exposure.

